# [OT]Cosa aspetta ALICE?

## Cerberos86

Eh si, purtroppo penso questa volta la signorina sia un po' in ritardo...Capisco, tutte le ragazze si fanno aspettare, ma nel primo aumento di banda (da 256 a 640 per me) lei era stata la prima.... Adesso sono già uscite le offerte di Libero e Tiscali... Confido ancora nel Natale...  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Si, spero anche io... anche perche' devo fare un nuovo contratto, e non so se rifaro' alice....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Aspetta... la cara signora si fa i comodi suoi, finchè in Italia non ci sarà una buona concorrenza lei fara quello che vuole e come vuole, comunque dovrebbe muoversi qualcosa verso la metà di gennaio, così è stato rilasciato a striscia.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Mi sa che ci sia anche qualche problema di concorrenza interna Telecom/Fastweb ... per le ADSL a 2 o a 4 megabit

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Mi sa che ci sia anche qualche problema di concorrenza interna Telecom/Fastweb ... per le ADSL a 2 o a 4 megabit

 

beh, perchè non mi tirano la fibra a casa ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

L'importante è che prima o poi si muova qualcosa...

----------

## stuart

non la farà perchè:

prima aveva l'obiettivo di vendere roba dal portale che con uan 256 non poteva ma con una 640 può

i clienti ci sono già 

per cambiare provider minimo ci vogliono due mesi di non-adsl che per quelli come  me è come una droga, questo è il miglior deterrente

ha bisogno di soldi da spennare ai polli come noi per la fusione telecom tim, e per questo non abbassa anche il prezzo

in alcuni posti la banda arriva al max a 640

ovviamente sono il primo a sperare di essere smentito

----------

## randomaze

 *stuart wrote:*   

> in alcuni posti la banda arriva al max a 640

 

Io (Libero) in teoria sarei passato alla 1200 ma nulla é cambiato e continuo a scaricare pacchetti a 80k. E, penso siamo in molti... 

Non che sia particolarmente importante, preferirei il dimezzamento del canone al raddoppio della velocitá  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Randomaze anche io ho libero flat e aspetto questo upgrade... ma i tempi di copertura sono lunghi. Sotto questo aspetto preferirei vivere in francia.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ma a brescia non c'è FW?

----------

## maninthebox1

C'è un topic già aperto per quanto riguarda questo discorso!

CMQ ... come scrissi già in quel topic se non ci sono preblome intorno a gennaio frebbraio anche Telecom farà il grande passo come le altre compagnie!

E teoricamente 2 Mb diventerà la banda minima!

PS  non dimentichiamo che tutte le compagnie usano le linee Telecom quindi se possono farlo loro può farlo anche Telecom!

----------

## Manuelixm

Non saprei se a Brescia c'è fastweb, io abito in provincia e qui fastweb non arriva. La grande signora ha sempre potuto farlo solo che probabilmente tenedola a 640 ha potuto guadagnare di più.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non che sia particolarmente importante, preferirei il dimezzamento del canone al raddoppio della velocitá 

 

Quoto in PIENO....  :Confused:  Io alice sono + di 70  a bimestre...e non è poco...

@MOD

Se il topic è un duplicato chiudete subito e SORRY !   :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ ... come scrissi già in quel topic se non ci sono preblome intorno a gennaio frebbraio anche Telecom farà il grande passo come le altre compagnie!
> 
> E teoricamente 2 Mb diventerà la banda minima!
> ...

 

vorrei che fosse vero!!!!!!!!!!!

purtroppo quello che dici non corrisponde pienamente alla situazione attuale

il padre di un mio amico fà come lavoro l'installatore di alice a domicilio

e mi ha confermato che non in tutta Italia le centrali sono "moderne" e che supportano non la 2mb ma nemmeno la 1280

pensa te la telecom che le aggiorna tutte...........

quanto ci vuole?

quanto spende? 

per che cosa?

cosa ci guadagna?

i clienti li ha già.......................da mungere, purtroppo!

pensa a tutti i posti dove NON arriva l'adsl

perchè non arriva? 

perchè telecom NON guadagna abbastanza.................

tiscali ora offre la 2mb ma purtroppo non è per tutti

vale solo dove ha messo i suoi apparati in centrale

io per esempio se passo a tiscali al max mi danno la 640........... (controllato dal sito)

a differenza di randomaze io preferirei la 1280 allo stesso prezzo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

io voglio solo la possibilità di settare la connessione in fast... ma neanche quello posso avere  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Come ho già detto a qualcuno in privato, verso fine gennaio anche alice raddoppierà la banda (640 -> 1200), con forse un piccolo ritocco dei prezzi verso il basso (m'hanno detto ritocchi per le tariffe orarie, non so se la flat diminuisce). La fonte è interna alla telecom, quindi abbastanza affidabile. Non ci resta che attendere e sperare che non cambino strategie.

----------

## oRDeX

speriamo che anche NGI faccia lo stesso   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> speriamo che anche NGI faccia lo stesso  

 

NGI sarà un po difficile ho paura...dato il colpo gobbo di telecom la quale da gennaio non ha piu' intenzione di mettere adsl ad utenti che non richiedono fonia...

peccato quella di NGI è una delle poche ADSL che ti garantiscono un ping bassissimo sui server di gioco mentre quella di telecom....è penosa!

(e anche la fast di telecom va male considerato QUANTO la paghi)

----------

## zedr

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> NGI sarà un po difficile ho paura...dato il colpo gobbo di telecom la quale da gennaio non ha piu' intenzione di mettere adsl ad utenti che non richiedono fonia...

 

falso allarme. la telecom ha ritrattato stamattina, dicendo che è stata fraintesa. uhm, qui non c'è l'avatar che si arrampica sugli specchi?    :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zedr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> falso allarme. la telecom ha ritrattato stamattina, dicendo che è stata fraintesa. uhm, qui non c'è l'avatar che si arrampica sugli specchi?   

 

GRANDIOSO! ottima notizia, e felicissimo di essere smentito!

l'anno prossimo quella sarà la mia prox adsl, a prescindere dal prezzo,

visto che è davvero un buon prodotto

----------

## saxtro

beh se quando sono stati contattati gli utenti di rosso alice avessero detto tutti:

"No non sono interessato, non facciamo ridere i polli, 640kb non sono sufficienti per uno stream di qualità; lei ha provato a collegare il pc alla tv per vedere una partita di rosso alice? beh pagare 4 per guardare dei quadratini colorati in movimento mi sembrano troppi, se alzaste la banda e solo in quel caso potrete ricontattarmi!"

io non ho mai visto uno stream di alice ma credo di non essermi discostato troppo da quello che una 640 puo offrire, senza contare che se usi lo stream non puoi fare altro con internet

----------

## X-Drum

 *saxtro wrote:*   

>  senza contare che se usi lo stream non puoi fare altro con internet

 

parole sante!

il discorso tv on demand, streaming ecc... secondo me si addice piu' a provider come fastweb, il problema di fondo è che fw in questo caso, per poter erogare il servizio a piu' utenti e quindi estendere la copertura e potenziare i servizi forniti, a bisongo di capitali e infrastrutture....

vi ricordo che in italia grazie al digitale terrestre molte ditte che cominciavano a  guardarsi intorno per il discorso "tv via cavo" (e sapete di che cavo parlo!)

adesso hanno fatto un (se magari uno solo) passo indietro...

w il progresso tecnologico...

----------

## Cerberos86

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> beh se quando sono stati contattati gli utenti di rosso alice avessero detto tutti:
> 
> "No non sono interessato, non facciamo ridere i polli, 640kb non sono sufficienti per uno stream di qualità; lei ha provato a collegare il pc alla tv per vedere una partita di rosso alice? beh pagare 4 per guardare dei quadratini colorati in movimento mi sembrano troppi, se alzaste la banda e solo in quel caso potrete ricontattarmi!"
> 
> io non ho mai visto uno stream di alice ma credo di non essermi discostato troppo da quello che una 640 puo offrire, senza contare che se usi lo stream non puoi fare altro con internet

 

Io mi rifiuto! al bar con gli amici è decisamente meglio!soprattutto con una birra   :Laughing:   ! Comunque la situazione non dovrebbe essere PENOSA, anche se un po' lontana dall'ACCETTABILE... (tradotto: dovrebbe esserci un sample visibile gratuitamente...   :Laughing:  ). Certo è che a 1280 potrebbe andare decisamente meglio....

----------

## Cerberos86

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> vi ricordo che in italia grazie al digitale terrestre molte ditte che cominciavano a  guardarsi intorno per il discorso "tv via cavo" (e sapete di che cavo parlo!)
> 
> adesso hanno fatto un (se magari uno solo) passo indietro...
> 
> w il progresso tecnologico...

 

Sinceramente non penso che la fibra a diffusione capillare sia una soluzione tecnologicamente possibile ora in Italia... Come dice Stuart in tanti posti manco ci arriva l'ADSL...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io (Libero) in teoria sarei passato alla 1200 ma nulla é cambiato e continuo a scaricare pacchetti a 80k. E, penso siamo in molti... 
> 
> Non che sia particolarmente importante, preferirei il dimezzamento del canone al raddoppio della velocitá 

 

A me tiscali ha mandato una mail dove mi annunciava l'upgrade, dopo una mezz'oretta di downtime ho cominciato da subito a scaricare a più di 200 k (220-230)

comunque anche io avrei preferito che mi avessero ridotto il canone a 1/3 piuttosto che triplicarmi la banda

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente non penso che la fibra a diffusione capillare sia una soluzione tecnologicamente possibile ora in Italia... Come dice Stuart in tanti posti manco ci arriva l'ADSL...

 

in tanti posti nn arriva l'adsl non per problemi tecnici ma  grazie alla politica di telecom, 

ho visto parecchia gente  richiedere copertura adsl per la propria zona a telecom invano e per lungo tempo....

Ha provveduto a far cio solo in presenza di una richiesta di + abitanti "coalizzati" (ne bastano 5),

Il fatto è che l'iter è lungo non per i tempi tecnici ma perche' a quanto 

pare scartano a priori i piccoli centri abitati (in termini di guadagno forse 1 centralina adibita in + rende di + nel capoluogo_di_provincia che nel piccolo_paese_di_provincia)

Quindi l'unico modo è richiedere la copertura per la propria zona in tal modo (non parlo di un caso isolato l'ho visto fare almeno 3 volte)

Sotto certi punti di vista la fibra ottica non è ovviamente paragonabile all'adsl.. 

l'adsl si tira su in maniera relativamente facile, del resto basta pensare al modo in cui opera, non fa altro che appoggiarsi alla tradizionale rete colabrodo telefonica che è piu' o meno presente ovunque.

Le fibre ottiche bisogna stenderle certo, c'è bisogno di personale qualificato, costano di piu', ogni luogo potrebbe necessitare di particolari studi/soluzioni con problematiche piu' o meno semplici da risolvere...

Ma se non si inizia a cablare?? resteremo sempre ad un punto fermo??

mi pare ovvio si!

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Anche io sono soddisfattissimo di NGI... in primo luogo per l'assistenza veramente ottima...

Se verrà fatto upgrade di banda speriamo che accada come l'anno scorso... così posso tenermi la mia 2 Mbit ad un prezzo più modico  :Smile: 

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> Non che sia particolarmente importante, preferirei il dimezzamento del canone al raddoppio della velocitá

 

Che oltre a fare un favore a noi, porterebbe ad un probabile aumento delle connessioni a banda larga, più aziende interessate, più lavoro per chi lavora nell'IT.......ecc

----------

## Cerberos86

E' ufficializzato l'aumento di banda anche per gli utenti aliceadsl... da 640 a 1280 allo stesso prezzo. Unico cambiamento di tariffa per gli ex-utenti alice mega, per i quali il canone si dimezza o quasi....

Shev,la tua fonte purtroppo non c'ha azzeccato...evidentemente si riferiva a chi aveva GIA' una banda sopra gli 80 Kb/s...  :Mad: 

----------

## redview

sì ho letto ankio: http://www.alice.it/alice/ep/programView.do?channelId=-1073753183&programId=1073762528

(link a metà pag)

anche se oltre che a fare queste (interessanti) offerte, devono cercare di migliorare il sevizio: nn è possibile che spesso e volentieri il servizio rossoalice nn vada-->email e sms inutilizzabili (le uniche cose che mi interessano di quel sito..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## shev

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Shev,la tua fonte purtroppo non c'ha azzeccato...evidentemente si riferiva a chi aveva GIA' una banda sopra gli 80 Kb/s... 

 

Già, purtroppo deve aver fatto confusione o non ha capito di quale flat parlassi. Sarà per la prossima volta...

/me che ha già preso abbondantemente per il culo il suo informatore davanti ad una platea divertita  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## khelidan1980

Io sto a 30 km da Milano,nonostante Telocom assicuri di  di aver fatto i lavori(il nostro problema e che siamo  molto distanti dalle centrale) ma qui di adsl neanche l'ombra...sinceramente mi sembra assurdo!

----------

## maninthebox1

Io sono già passato da 640 a 1200! Ieri ho acceso i miei bei computers e ho visto il cambiamento...

Non potete capì come ero contento!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *shev wrote:*   

> /me che ha già preso abbondantemente per il culo il suo informatore davanti ad una platea divertita 

 

beh,io direi di andarci piano, una "spia infiltrata" fà sempre comodo.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

